# Recipe for our pooches



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Pet Plan sent me this recipe..I am goin gto make it for Amberleah I hope she will eat it. 

Puddy's Fruit Salsa

You'll need:
1 mango, chopped
1 banana, chopped
½ cup berries such as blackberries, raspberries or chopped strawberries
½ cooked chicken
Juice of ½ lime
5-8 fresh mint leaves, chopped

To make this recipe:
Toss all the ingredients together and serve!

Serving size: 1


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I need to try this! Sounds like a good Summer goody


----------

